# Jumps in forward or reverse



## jim.t.coates (7 mo ago)

2004 JD 4410 Hydro-static when power is applied it jumps ahead also like it goes to neutral and then engages motor is running fine ?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Jim, welcome to the tractor forum.

I read of a similar problem for a new 4410 HST under warranty, about 18 years ago. John Deere Corporation approved replacement of the controller (apparently quite expensive) under warranty. The dealer did a number of tests on the tractor before JD approved the work. No further posts, apparently solved the problem. To give you an idea what I'm talking about, see the attached link:





__





4410 - TRACTOR, COMPACT UTILITY Controller and Harness, HST EPC John Deere LVA12816 AG CCE online :: AVS.Parts







avs.parts


----------



## jim.t.coates (7 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Howdy Jim, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I read of a similar problem for a new 4410 HST under warranty, about 18 years ago. John Deere Corporation approved replacement of the controller (apparently quite expensive) under warranty. The dealer did a number of tests on the tractor before JD approved the work. No further posts, apparently solved the problem. To give you an idea what I'm talking about, see the attached link:
> 
> ...


thanks



Thanks very help full

Jim


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Jim, I noticed that a wiring harness is often included with the controller. Get a big spray can of electrical contact cleaner at an auto parts store. Open connectors in circuits to the controller, and spray both male & female. "Work" the connectors in/out to improve conductivity. You might get lucky.


----------



## jim.t.coates (7 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Howdy Jim, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I read of a similar problem for a new 4410 HST under warranty, about 18 years ago. John Deere Corporation approved replacement of the controller (apparently quite expensive) under warranty. The dealer did a number of tests on the tractor before JD approved the work. No further posts, apparently solved the problem. To give you an idea what I'm talking about, see the attached link:
> 
> ...


BigT thanks for the info found frayed wire to connector repaired and cleaned connectors working great again thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Glad to hear that.. Congrats!!


----------

